# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Propose promenades pour votre chien,Paris ou proche (acces métro ou transilien)

## hayga

Bonsoir,tout est dans le titre
Je propose une ballade quotidienne,a l heure du déjeuner ou en début d apres-midi,du lundi au vendredi inclus,a votre ou vos chiens

----------

